# Fertility Show London FRI/SAT



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello, 

hear about the fertility show in London this w/ed?

Is any one going? 

Bridge x



2ww....


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi there

I really wanted to go but have ended up being on shift all weekend  looks good though! 

Glitter x


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Glitter, 

I've gone back to work this week and I must say I feel pooped! 

There was me thinking the time off would be nothing and I would just get back into the swing of it, not!!

It does look good doesnt it  Do I have the energy to pull off a trip to london though? 

Hummm ...

Bridge x


----------



## Mama+Mummy (Sep 2, 2009)

Ooh I would have loved to go.. but it is my younger brothers 18th Birthday on Sat.  Maybe next time!
Xx


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Amber kirsty  next time  

It will be great to be part of your brothers big event  

Bridge x


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

It really does look good! Maybe next year if my dreams have not come true by then  xx


----------

